# Is anyone else noticing a problem?



## Marcus

I've been to the local Wal Mart several times in the last 3 weeks. Each time, I swing by the Sporting Goods department to check on the stock of 22LR since I always try to pick up a bulk pack every week. The last few weeks, they've been *out.* Not just out of the bulk 22LR, but almost completely out of any type of 22. I'd guess their ammo shelves are 50% empty and even their firearm stock looks a bit sparse.

Has anyone else noticed something similar in their local Wal Mart?


----------



## biobacon

Both of the Wallmarts near me are also going through that. One about 30 miles from me had half empty shelves as well. Meijer has the same thing going on. Ammo is often cheeper at these places then at an outdoor or gun store.


----------



## FrankW

Once the 21 Dec craze has blown over, it should improve


----------



## biobacon

Yeah I think so too


----------



## Moose33

Hi Marcus, it has been the same way at our local wallyworld for a couple of months. 
Moose


----------



## jsriley5

yup was just there day before yesterday. I got a 100pack of 12 ga and a 20 rnd box of 410 buck shot but had to leave empty handed on teh 22 lr all they had was some of the fancy 22magnums and some of the high dollar 17 stff for rimfire and since all I have in those calibers is a NAA belly gun in 22 mag I figured the couple hundred I already have will be sufficient for a long time. . Luckily I didnt really NEED 22s just like to pick some up as part of my balanced stocking plan and I hope to feel good enough to step out and shoot some one of these days. They were also out of 9mm, 40 S&W, 30-30, (was actually gonna get a box of the 30-30) ONly 410 shot shells they had were 2.5 inch 7.5 shot and 3 inch 5 shot neither intrest me so I'll stick to planning to relaod one of these days. Suprisingly they had some 223 on the shelf but it was mistly Tula stuff in 55 gr. There was 308 soft point not a huge quantity but about all they ever have. Wnated to look at a Gerber Machette jr. but it was on a locked hook  not worth the trouble of finding someone to take it down for me since I wasn't really planning to buy.No coleman fuel, no kerosene heaters except for the fan forced jet engine things.. And stocks were low on rice beans, pork and beans, And that was about all I had time to notice and I limped screaming to the truck crying for a bed to lay down in


----------



## labotomi

I was in one here this morning to get some tires mounted. I browsed through the store while waiting and noticed that they had the bulk packs (remington and federal) as well as several smaller packs of various others (high velocity, subsonic), no shorts though which is what I was looking for. Maybe it's regional or maybe my local store just got in a batch.

I was surprised that they had 17 Mach 2 ammo. Usually I have to order or go to a dealer farther away for that. Still no 5.45x39 though, but I'm not expecting it.


----------



## 101airborne

Hmmmm....... don't know, haven't bought or tried to buy any .22 ammo in a while. Course I'm currently sitting on over 10,000 rounds of .22 ammo so it's not at the top of my ammo purchase list. Currently it's 30.06 I'm working on I only have a thousand rounds or so of it. But I recently got dies to reload it though. I have to go to walmart tommorow so I'll look and see what it looks like here.


----------



## labotomi

oldsoldier said:


> Hmmmm....... don't know, haven't bought or tried to buy any .22 ammo in a while. Course I'm currently sitting on over 10,000 rounds of .22 ammo so it's not at the top of my ammo purchase list. Currently it's 30.06 I'm working on I only have a thousand rounds or so of it. But I recently got dies to reload it though. I have to go to walmart tommorow so I'll look and see what it looks like here.


I'm set on rifle ammo with the exception of 17HMR and HM2 which I have a fairly substantial order incoming right now.

Handgun ammo on the other hand... I have some buying to do.


----------



## The_Blob

BlueZ said:


> Once the 21 Dec craze has blown over, it should improve


I know a LOT of people prepping only for this (non)event, and plan to liquidate afterwards... I'll be there with bells on AND a truck. :teehee:


----------



## Country Living

I used to pick up a couple of boxes of .22lr Federal Value (550) pack whenever I went to Wally World; however, the two WWs near us were suddenly out of most types of ammo starting a couple of weeks ago. If they're out, then I check out Sportsman Guide or Cabelas to see who has the best deal and just buy what I need online.


----------



## Onebigelf

Christmas shopping. The WallyWorld near us is doing over $150k a WEEK in gun sales. Ammo is few and hard to find. 

Anyone's Wally still carrying steel case 7.62x39 in anything but the TULA? It's my least favorite and suddenly seems to be all they carry. Wondering if its a local/short term thing.

John


----------



## Country Living

Our WW also carries Remington 7.62X39. BUT, it's in pretty short supply also.


----------



## 101airborne

Went to wally world today. They had very little .223. 9mm, ammo but pretty well stocked on everything else. Had CCI .22 ammo in the ammo can w/1600 rounds for $85. Seem's a bit high but with prices going up?


----------



## ZoomZoom

oldsoldier said:


> Went to wally world today. They had very little .223. 9mm, ammo but pretty well stocked on everything else. Had CCI .22 ammo in the ammo can w/1600 rounds for $85. Seem's a bit high but with prices going up?


That seems pretty high. Most everything I've been seeing is about 4-cents per round. That price is over 5-cents per round.


----------



## sgtrunningfool

I noticed ammo flying off shelves right after the election


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF

Onebigelf said:


> Christmas shopping. The WallyWorld near us is doing over $150k a WEEK in gun sales. Ammo is few and hard to find.
> 
> Anyone's Wally still carrying steel case 7.62x39 in anything but the TULA? It's my least favorite and suddenly seems to be all they carry. Wondering if its a local/short term thing.
> 
> John


Tulu is the only steel case our wal mart carries...


----------



## hiwall

Our Walmart is always out of .223's but always has a bunch of regular 22 LR stuff.


----------



## BareGrills

The_Blob said:


> I know a LOT of people prepping only for this (non)event, and plan to liquidate afterwards... I'll be there with bells on AND a truck. :teehee:


Lol,yeah, uncles been stocking up on bugout gear,and hunting gear. Thats my early chrismas present


----------



## seanallen

Yeah i was i WW a few minutes ago. The busiest section was sporting goods. A year ago basic camping supplies were normal priced. Now they have increased by 20%. W. T. H. ??!!
Cant even find a firestarter


----------



## jsriley5

Will be easier to find on the 22nd I"d bet


----------



## labotomi

I had to make a run to WM during my trip to Baton Rouge and the guns and ammo section were hardly existant. Small would be putting it lightly. It was in one of the better areas so maybe the people there don't buy as much firearms and ammo.

Oh, no bulk packs, but several smaller boxes. No 223, lots of 30-06, the only 308 was 150gr


----------



## Marcus

I just spent a bit of time talking to the knowledgeable salesman at our local WM. Turns out they can't keep any .22 in stock because people are buying it up as fast as they can get it in. They were also out of 308 and 223, but they did have *1* Olympic Arms AR and a couple of bolt action 308 rifles. He also said they sold 15 guns today.


----------



## artman556

They are low here too


----------



## TheLazyL

The herd of sheeple are panicking over what the wolves they voted into office are really going to do.

Ammo, reloading components, firearms & etc. will be in short supply until the herd calms down or are slaughtered.


----------



## mojo4

I was in big 5 yesterday and I took the last 2 big boxes of .22LR in stock. They were also putting away the assault looking guns. Still for sale just not in the display racks. Makes sense. Cause wood stock rifles in semi and bolt action don't kill. Just black guns. Oh well, at least they still had plenty of other gear available.


----------



## catsraven

mojo4 said:


> I was in big 5 yesterday and I took the last 2 big boxes of .22LR in stock. They were also putting away the assault looking guns. Still for sale just not in the display racks. Makes sense. Cause wood stock rifles in semi and bolt action don't kill. Just black guns. Oh well, at least they still had plenty of other gear available.


Snicker :teehee:


----------



## pandamonium

Ya'll think you have it bad?!?!? Wally world here in east germany, i mean new jersey, dont even CARRY GUNS OR AMMO!! I have to go to a gun shop or dicks. Oh, did I ever mention.......JERSEY BLOWS!!!! :brickwall:


----------



## MetalPrepper

Dang Wally, I thought all of Jersytyhad moved down here already!


----------



## pandamonium

MetalPrepper said:


> Dang Wally, I thought all of Jersytyhad moved down here already!


I would love to leave this shithole!! My little girl is just six years old, as long as she lives with her mom here, I will be here. I couldn't wouldn't be able to not be with her, so here I wallow, in Hell.......

My Brother, whom I live with, has actually been scoping out the Ashville area to relocate to, may be taking another ride down there this spring.


----------



## dixiemama

My grandpa's local has been low but not that bad. He can usually find what he needs when he goes, but they get 3 trucks a week.


----------

